# some fattie questions



## johnnyb99 (Jan 27, 2014)

Still pretty new to using my smoker. Would love to make a couple of these this weekend, but have a few questions. 

It appeared that some of the recipes were without the bacon wrap. Just curious if it is by preference or if the bacon wrap is essential to holding the fattie together.

Should these be smoked at 250 to an IT of 165?

Lastly, I know it wont all be eaten in one sitting. Are these good to refrigerate and eat later?

Thanks for all the help. I will certainly post pics this weekend.


----------



## little smokey (Jan 27, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> Still pretty new to using my smoker. Would love to make a couple of these this weekend, but have a few questions.
> 
> It appeared that some of the recipes were without the bacon wrap. Just curious if it is by preference or if the bacon wrap is essential to holding the fattie together.
> 
> ...


Bacon is a choice, although a tasty one but I have made some without and they came out just fine.

250 is a good temp and internal temp depends on what is in it like poultry you want to get it to 165, now I usually cook the stuff going into my fattie so I am mainly just cooking the pork on the outside and warming whats on the inside of my fatties so I usually go to about 155 since to cook my pork product.

I think they taste better the next day and make great camping food because fried on a skillet or just plain nuked at home works well.  Depending on the kind I make they are a good breakfast with a over medium egg on top because the yolk becomes a sauce almost for the meal.  Camping wise I warm them up on a skillet or on the fire and just put it in a biscuit.

Get creative and have fun with it is all I can say.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is sausage usually the preferred meat for rolling, or does beef work well too?


----------



## little smokey (Jan 28, 2014)

What ever you want, some people will mix the two, just depends on the flavor profile you are going for.


----------



## bison (Jan 28, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> Is sausage usually the preferred meat for rolling, or does beef work well too?


I've used ground chicken as well.  That turns out great.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 31, 2014)

I promised I would show pics. It was a lot harder to roll than I thought it would be. My inerds kept going everywhere and I couldn't get it to roll very tight.  It seemed to all come together after rolling in plastic. Maybe I tried putting too much stuff in.
Pork sausage,  Colby jack, queso, ham, eggs, jalapeno,  and spinach.  All wrapped in Turkey bacon













20140131_110209.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 31, 2014


















20140131_114512.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 31, 2014


















20140131_114547.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 31, 2014


















20140131_120232.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 31, 2014


----------



## frog1369 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lookin' Good!

I found rolling to be a bit tricky at first, also, but one thing I'm learning from my new smoking experiences is patience really helps.  Patience, wax paper and plastic wrap, haha.  Like you, my first one I thought wasn't that great and then the plastic wrap brought it all together.  My wife doesn't really like bacon, but we smoked ours with bacon, figured she would take it off.  No, no, no, she ate it right up.  I'm doing a couple more this weekend, asked her about the bacon, she asked me, "Why would you leave the bacon off"?  Go figure.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ha...too funny. The only reason I used turkey bacon instead was to intice my wife into trying it.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

Just a tube of jimmy dean maple smoked by itself can be real good too.  You can make it as simple or as complicated as you want


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG..... This tastes fantastic. Had some cheese blow out but I am pretty happy for my first attempt.  Next one up will be a taco version. 













20140201_181004.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## texastitan (Feb 2, 2014)

I made my first fattie today too.  Used some "sweet Italian sausage" I found at the local supermarket.  I added some mozzarella cheese, mushroom and baby spinach.











☞ Sent from here☜


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking very tasty!


----------

